# Why do you use when you lost your stylus?



## Antonio (Sep 3, 2016)

Have you ever lost your stylus for your 3DS? If so then what do you use? All i got atm is a yellow thin-tip sharpie....help me....


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 3, 2016)

When I lost my 3DS stylus I started using my DSi stylus. When I lost that I just used a broken pencil.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 3, 2016)

why do I what?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

lol nice title typo


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2016)

fix that title..

well, thankfully I've never lost my stylus


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 3, 2016)

mechanical pencil


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 3, 2016)

I've never lost my stylus, but even if I did I have plenty of backup stylus


----------



## Licorice (Sep 3, 2016)

My nails


----------



## mob (Sep 3, 2016)

my fingers


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I use my finger, nail side.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 3, 2016)

All the time. I've always found it, but when it got overused and always fell out I just ordered 5 black ones for $2. You can definitely tell that it's a cheap one, but it works perfectly fine and you can't tell a difference while playing.


----------



## Rizies (Sep 3, 2016)

I usually just order more stylus' from the Nintendo website.  It comes within a week.  Since I don't play my DS much, I can wait for new ones to come in.  Or I see if I can buy any from the local game shops


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 3, 2016)

yeah i have and i usually just use my fingers


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

i have two styluses. if i manage to lose both (or if they both fall under my bed, which is what usually happens), i'll use my finger


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2016)

My finger.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 3, 2016)

I just use my fingers and not play any games that basically require you to have a stylist like Yo-kai Watch, Pokemon Art Academy, and Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

Pencils


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2016)

I use my finger, it works better if my nails are a big

Sometimes i also use a pen

Might buy stylus this month


----------



## Squidward (Sep 4, 2016)

When I lost my stylus on my DS Lite I used a normal pencil lmao, but I've never lost it on my 3DS


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 4, 2016)

i have a few spare ones, so i use one of those if i lose one. and if i lose them all... well, i just get them out from the side of my bed because 99% of the time i lose them because they fell down there lol

but if none of them were there, then i'd probably use my finger, or try finding something among my sisters' toys that i could use as one.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't think I've lost mine, maybe one from back when I had my first DS Lite but then I had an extra. Sometimes I use like a finger instead to poke the screen because I forget the stylus..


----------



## Holla (Sep 5, 2016)

Whenever that happens it's always a temperary loss. So I normally just stop what I'm doing and look around. Did the couch eat it? Is it under the bed covers? Is it in my other hand? (yeah I've done that before xD) etc.

I usually always find it in under 5mins.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 5, 2016)

I never lost mine since I rarely use them. I'd rather use my fingers to tap things unless I'm playing a game that requires precision like Kid Icarus or a puzzle game like Professor Layton.


----------



## Chiana (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a little pouch that I keep my 3DS in.  I keep all my styluses in a pocket in the pouch.  I have some there from old DS units starting with my DSi. I have some that are like large pens - one is a pen you can fit a regular stylus inside which I think came from my DSi XL.   I have some poor quality, colorful ones that I got on a clear-out sale somewhere.  They are not as smooth on the screen and not as solid to hold.  I have one that came with an accessory kit.   I have a set of some new 3DS replacement ones that I bought recently.  

In all, I think I have owned about 20.  After a while, they were always falling out the units, so I was always losing them.  So far, the stylus stays put in the New 3DS.   That has helped a little, but I still seem to have an uncanny ability to misplace several per day.  I will go through a day where I have almost no styluses left and then they start turning up under sofa cushions, beside my bed, in the car etc.  Once my supply is all built up, I start losing them all over again.  

Of the 20 that I have owned, 5 broke.  Well, in truth, I found one of the broken ones flattened in my driveway.  It was safe to assume I ran over it with the car.  Out of the 15 remaining styluses, I currently have 12 in the pouch, so this is a pretty good stylus day.  Strange, that I have never lost one permanently.

My stylus problems are a "thing" here in the home.  My family groans and rolls their eyes when I announce "I have lost all my styluses, can everyone please keep their eyes out for them?"

Two of years ago, I was convinced I had lost a couple of styluses in the forest somewhere during a camping trip.  Just before I pulled off the campsite in the car, I got out for one last look.  However, I tripped on a branch or something, bounced and stumbled across soft, mossy ground, and then kind of dived into a muddy, leaf-filled ditch.  Unfortunately, I did not find any styluses.  Not only that, but, I had to tell my family that the car keys had flown out of my hand during my escapade and I had now lost the keys, too.  Fortunately, it did not take long to find the keys in the ditch.  Also, the two missing styluses eventually turned up.  One was under the car seat and the other was folded up in the tent bag.

Yeah...  

So, styluses are a BIG issue for me.

Are you sorry you asked about them now? LOL


----------



## Loveablegal (Sep 6, 2016)

I use a pen


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 6, 2016)

I use a backup stylus. If I have lost all of my styluses, I don't play on my DSs until I've found one.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll use my finger if it's not precise selections I have to make. If it's say typing in the little square keyboard in ACNL, then I'll get a lead pencil without the lead out.


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 6, 2016)

I also use the cap from a hilighter, its got a bit of pliability to it like a stylus tip or like a finger, but my fingers are too big, so the hilighter cap works pretty well


----------



## Milleram (Sep 6, 2016)

I've never really lost my stylus for an extended period of time, but sometimes I just use my nail if I'm too lazy to pull it out.


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I've never lost my stylus, but I have a pack of 5 extras just in case.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't think I've ever lost my stylus for more than a few minutes, but I did somehow fail to realize that the 3ds came with one until like a week after I'd gotten it, and during that time I just used my finger.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 7, 2016)

I have too many styluses, if i were to lose one, I have 4 more to replace it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

I was using a Bobby pin for a while as my fingers just seem enormous when trying to type a message to anybody, finally replaced my stylus only 4 weeks ago and it's already disappeared....


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 8, 2016)

I use the Dialga stylus that came with the Pok?mon Diamond preorder. I am afraid of losing it somewhere so I only use it at home. If I go anywhere I'll just use the stylus that came with the system. Thankfully it hasn't fallen out anywhere yet.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 8, 2016)

I lost my 3DS stylus about 2 years ago- I always forget to buy another one.. So I've just been using my Wacom tablet pen whenever I need to. Otherwise I just use my finger.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 10, 2016)

I've used a regular pencil in the past, although it is quite damaging to the screen. So, instead I either use my finger or search for another substitution that acts similar to a stylus such as a mechanical pencil with no led inside.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

I use my other stylus, but in 2013 when I got my 3DS I would just use my finger or a pencil/pen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I've always found it.


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

I took a stylus from an old DS


----------



## Kitsey (Sep 15, 2016)

I lost my 3DS stylus a while back and I looked _everywhere_ for it.. under the couch cushions, under the couch itself, under the TV stand... it seriously disappeared off the face of the earth. My old DS came with 3 or 4 replacements. So I've been using a DS Lite stylus with a 3DS XL and it feels teeny tiny.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Just buy more 

Plus I'm not the one losing them. It's my brother. Even the Wii U Gamepad stylus is now the DSI stylus.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

If I lose my stylus I use my finger, but I always find it again.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 19, 2016)

I use the stylus of the original small 3DS. I'm surprised that I still have that one after about 5 years.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I use the stylus of the original small 3DS. I'm surprised that I still have that one after about 5 years.



the one you can make smaller. oh god i hated these cause the always went back to their small size whenever you pulled them out and wanted to use gah, so glad they ditched that **** on the models after haha.

I think I prefer the regular XL ones because they feel the best in my hands and they are not too thick.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> the one you can make smaller. oh god i hated these cause the always went back to their small size whenever you pulled them out and wanted to use gah, so glad they ditched that **** on the models after haha.
> 
> I think I prefer the regular XL ones because they feel the best in my hands and they are not too thick.



Yeah that one. I lost my XL stylus during a bus trip so there is no way that I will ever get it back. Stuck with the original stylus forever rip


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Yeah that one. I lost my XL stylus during a bus trip so there is no way that I will ever get it back. Stuck with the original styles forever rip



damn i'm sorry D: hope you can get a better one somehow


----------



## Corrie (Sep 20, 2016)

Even though it greases up the screen, I just use my fingers. Xp


----------



## MishMeesh (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a couple of nintendo themed styluses that came with the carrying case I got for my 3DS. One has a yoshi egg on top and the other has a power star. I've used them a few times just for the heck of it, but they're pretty inconvenient since they're a lot bigger than the 3DS original stylus so not easy to carry around. But it's good to have them in case I lose the original stylus I guess.

The only game I need to use the stylus for a lot is 3D Picross, other than that when the odd instance comes up in a game where I just need to hit an option or two on the touch screen, I'll just use my finger nail. Pokemon comes to mind. Always used my finger nail when Pokemon battling lol


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 21, 2016)

I use any random objects I can find tbh


----------



## emolga (Sep 21, 2016)

I usually use my finger when I play casually, but when I play any drawing-related games, I use my stylus. I have five or six extras, so when I lose one, I can just use another.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a long enough fingernail that I use that most of the time.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

i attatched my stylus to my 3ds xl so i wouldn't lose it xD

when i have no other option, I use my fingers


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

Another stylus! x) I bought a huge pack of like 100 styli cause I always lose them and I tend to chew them while I play..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2016)

If it's not a different stylus from a different DS or one of the two that came with Adventurer's Pouch, I just use my finger provided it's not dirty or anything.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 24, 2016)

My fingers? lol


----------



## vel (Sep 24, 2016)

i have 3 ds' so i wouldn't have much of a problem with it. my sister also has two styluses so i won't ever be using my fingers. if i don't want to use a stylus atm, i'll use my fingers tho, i don't care too much if my ds gets dirty.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Sep 24, 2016)

Honestly, I'm so used to using my fingernails that even if I did have a stylus now, I'd probably forget to use it XD


----------



## acnllover1234 (Sep 25, 2016)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> Honestly, I'm so used to using my fingernails that even if I did have a stylus now, I'd probably forget to use it XD



same xD


----------



## dealz (Sep 25, 2016)

Like many others I have to say that I use my finger although that's only a short term solution until I find it or I go buy another which happens a lot more often than I'd like. I think my styli (plural of stylus?) are having a party with the missing socks.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Sep 26, 2016)

I have an extra stylus for each color of the rainbow.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't even use a stylus. I always use my finger.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 27, 2016)

I always used my fingers or a pen. Don't ask me why.

DS stylus' were the worst to lose cause they were sooo tiny. I think I wen't through about 50 of the I swear. Not to mention owning about 5 original DS's at a time!


----------

